
This is the year people asked Google “how?” - LearnerHerzog
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/13/16771108/google-year-in-trends-search-results-algorithm-how-to
======
bob_theslob646
>Google has promoted wildly inaccurate and offensive content this year, and
displayed news results from malicious sources on numerous occasions,
implicitly giving them authority.

Do people not read the information and form opinions for themselves? Is that
not the point of learning how to critically think?

What ever happened to trying to get multiple sources for the information. In
my own opinion, it is extremely shady if all of the sources for an article are
coming from one place. Giant red flag.

~~~
wkearney99
Clearly you're not encountering a large enough amount of the general
population. Because critical thinking escapes quite a lot of them. Which often
makes them quite handily manipulated by others, often to the detriment of
those that actually apply your advice.

I'm not saying you're wrong, but people may be quite a bit dumber than you've
yet been willing to grasp.

~~~
bob_theslob646
How do you encourage people to question things without coming off as an
asshole?

